# Valley Fever



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Some may remember the battle back to health of Bailey, my male Vizsla, in the spring of 2016. 
He is doing fine even though he will be on two anti-fungal pills a day for the rest of his life to keep the fungus from growing in his body .
We took him off the medication after working with our vet in March of 2017 and all signs looked like we had beat the diesese.
Had to put him back on plus ant-seizure medications after the fungus came back with a vengeance in May of 2017 causing 3 grand mal seizures in 2 days when the spores infected his brain.
With the medications, he is in fine shape able to hike and hunt Bailey is going on 10, (64 in human years) and is slowing down like Chloe (going on 11) and me. Nothing wrong with that.

If you go into the Southwest, know the symptoms of Valley Fever. Pointing breeds seem to be more susceptible to the spores in the soil.

Happy and safe trails.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I cannot let this topic go by with our a refresher.
I am here because of Valley Fever. It is the disease that took the life of my first sweet baby girl "Foxy" aka "rocky Mtn Mis Foxy Lady" ( the mis is for mischivious)
she contracted Valley Fever in January 2012 and died in February 2013. It is a Horrible disease... you just don't know if you are winning... or loosing... 
We Lost!


----------

